
Show HN: Android game discovery website that I built a few years ago - sci_prog
http://playworthy.io
======
sci_prog
edit: To find more about me and motivation behind the project, please read my
about page
[https://www.playworthy.io/info/about/](https://www.playworthy.io/info/about/)

I needed to learn Django a few years back and was aware that the play store
was actually an awful place for discovering high quality games that were worth
my time and that's how this project came to be. It didn't receive much love on
reddit and it never took off. Inspired by a similar project posted here a
couple of days ago that I just saw
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22063744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22063744))
I decided to show my project as well and got some feedback.

